# Mein Teich in Schleswig-Holstein



## Colt Seavers (17. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin (wie man hier in Schleswig-Holstein so sagt),

nun möchte ich auch mal meinen Teich näher vorstellen.

Angefangen hat alles 1986, wo ich als kleiner Junge zusammen mit meinem Vater einen kleinen Teich mit der Schaufel ausgehoben und mit Teichfolie ausgelegt hatte. Wir hatten zwar ein Buch zur Hand, dort stand aber z.B. nichts von „Kapilarsperre“ oder der „richtigen“ Erde. So wurden dann auch einige Fehler gemacht. In der „Sumpfzone“ beispielsweise wurde Muttererde aufgebracht. Das war wohl ein Grund, dass sich dann immer relativ viel Fadenalgen gebildet haben.

Es sollte ein naturnaher Teich werden mit vielen Pflanzen, „zugelaufenen“ Tieren, aber ohne Technik und Fische. So entwickelte sich der Teich mit den Jahren. In den Anfangsjahren gesellten sich auch diverse Grasfrösche in den Teich, die sich dort auch fleißig vermehrten.
Nach einem strengen Winter allerdings kamen sie nicht mehr wieder und bis heute sollte sich keiner mehr in meinem Teich verirren  .

Mit den Jahren allerdings wurde der Wasserverlust im Teich immer gravierender. Auch wurde der Teich zunehmend „verlandet“ (vor allem in der Sumpfzone, wo die Muttererde lag). So kam Ende 2009 der Entschluss, den alten Teich zu erneuern. Dieser sollte dann größer (ca. 4 x 2m) und tiefer (100 cm) werden. Diesmal wurde eine Gartenbaufirma beauftragt in dem Glauben, dass die sich damit auskennen …
Leider hab ich dieses Forum erst jetzt entdeckt, so dass erneut ein paar Fehler gemacht wurden (siehe auch Bilder). Im April 2010 gings dann los, wobei vom alten Teich ein paar Sumpfdotterblumen, die Seerose anno 1986 sowie ein paar __ Grünfrösche übernommen wurden. Es sollte wieder ein naturnaher Teich werden. So wurden bis heute eine Menge Euros in diverse Bau- und Pflanzenmärkte gebracht . Viele Pflanzen für Teich und Teichrand sind gut angewachsen, viele aber auch nicht oder haben den Winter nicht überlebt. Es haben sich aber auch einige schöne Pflanzen selbst ausgesät. 

Besonders gut hat sich die Tierwelt entwickelt. In diesem Jahr haben sich zur Paarungszeit schätzungsweise mind. 30 Teichmolche eingefunden. Ab und an kam auch mal ein „Riesenmolch“ an die Wasseroberfläche, was aussah wie ein zum Dinosaurier mutierter __ Teichmolch. Mein Nachschlagewerk meint, dass es sich um ein Kammolch handelt .
Außerdem tummeln sich z.Zt. 7 Grünfrösche im/am Teich, die jeden Abend von mir durchgezählt werden :smoki. Von denen quakt allerdings nur ein (großer) Frosch, der daher „Big Father“ getauft wurde. Die anderen sind wohl weiblich oder noch nicht geschlechtsreif.

Zum Abschluss noch 3 Fragen:

1) teilweise sieht man ja noch nachte Teichfolie am Ufer. Gibt’s da noch andere Überdeckungsmöglichkeiten als Ufermatten?

2) Die Sumpfcalla (__ calla palustris) hab ich 2010 eingesetzt (in ca. 3-4 cm Wassertiefe, 3. Bild von hinten), hat bis heute aber noch nicht geblüht und bekommt auch nur relativ kleine Blätter. Was kann man da machen?

3)  Ich bin ein kleiner „Grasfroschfan“, weil man die, angefangen vom großen Laichteppich bis hin zu den vielen flitzenden Kaulquappen, so schön beim Heranwachsen zuschauen kann. Nur leider hat sich seit Jahrzehnten keiner mehr bei mir blicken lassen. Woran kann das liegen? Bei uns in der Umgebung kommen eigentlich relativ viele Grasfrösche vor.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## minotaurus (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Schleswig-Holstein*

jo Moin Moin von einem süddänen zum nächsten 

Grasfrösche haben wir hier auch zuhauf, erst vor ca. zwei Wochen hat der "Froschregen" aus 
dem Gründstücksnahen Bürgerpark eingesetzt, seither ist es immer und überall am hüpfen, 
wenn man durch den Garten geht 

Ein paar von den Zwergen haben sich auch schon in meinen kleinen Teich verirrt, warum Sie 
bei Dir kein zuhause mehr finden mag ich nicht spekulieren....vertragen die sich evtl. nicht 
mit dem aktuell anwesenden Grünfrosch??

Ansonsten ein schöner Teich, mal schauen wie lange Du es schaffst den Fischfrei zu halten, 
ich hatte auch bis vorige Woche den eisernen Willen keinen Fisch ins Wasser zu holen 

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Colt Seavers (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin Heiko,

das mit dem "ins Wasser hüpfen" kenn ich. Die Frage ist immer: entdecke ich sie zuerst oder sie mich 

Viele Grüße aus dem verregneten Holstein

Sven


----------



## Colt Seavers (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Schleswig-Holstein*

Heute war mal ein schöner Sommertag, kein Tropfen Regen .
Das fand die Tierwelt auch ganz klasse. Der __ Sommerflieder und vor allem der __ Wasserdost haben ihre Duftreize ausgespielt und eine Menge Getier angelockt. Die anderen Tierchen haben in der Sommerwärme ein wenig Siesta gemacht.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Schleswig-Holstein*

moin Sven,
willkommen im Forum.
Die ersten Jahre hatten wir auch keine __ Frösche am/im Teich, lediglich eine __ Erdkröte,
obwohl es 3 Grundstücke weiter wohl Hunderte hatte, zumindest den Konzerten nach zu urteilen.
Auf einmal waren sie da, erst einer, dann 2... nun haben wir 6 Stück im Teich, 3 adulte und 3 junge Frösche. Vll. muß sich Dein "neuer Teich" auch erst "rumsprechen"


----------



## HAnniGAP (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Mein Teich in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin Sven

und :Willkommen2 hier. 
um die folie zu verstecken kannst du auch steine übereinander stapeln. zur not mauern oder einzelne mit aquariumsilikon fest kleben. Im herbst/winter gibt es in baumärkten auch frostschutzmatten aus kokus die gehen auch als "brauner ufermatten" ersatz. 
 
oder sternfolie.
 


lg Anni


----------



## StefanBO (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich in Schleswig-Holstein*

Hallo Sven,



Colt Seavers schrieb:


> Es sollte ein naturnaher Teich werden mit vielen Pflanzen, „zugelaufenen“ Tieren, aber ohne Technik und Fische.






> Dieser sollte dann größer (ca. 4 x 2m) und tiefer (100 cm) werden.
> [...]
> Besonders gut hat sich die Tierwelt entwickelt. In diesem Jahr haben sich zur Paarungszeit schätzungsweise mind. 30 Teichmolche eingefunden. Ab und an kam auch mal ein „Riesenmolch“ an die Wasseroberfläche, was aussah wie ein zum Dinosaurier mutierter __ Teichmolch. Mein Nachschlagewerk meint, dass es sich um ein Kammolch handelt .


da ich vorgestern zum ersten Mal einen privaten Teich mit Kammmolchen bestaunen durfte, habe ich die Suchfunktion benutzt und diesen älteren Thread gefunden 

Hast du inzwischen weitere Kammmolche gesichtet? Wann, also auch im Frühjahr zur Laichzeit? Auch schon mal deren Larven?



> Ich bin ein kleiner „Grasfroschfan“, weil man die, angefangen vom großen Laichteppich bis hin zu den vielen flitzenden Kaulquappen, so schön beim Heranwachsen zuschauen kann. Nur leider hat sich seit Jahrzehnten keiner mehr bei mir blicken lassen. Woran kann das liegen? Bei uns in der Umgebung kommen eigentlich relativ viele Grasfrösche vor.


Grasfrösche sind außerhalb der Laichzeit sehr unauffällig. Oft liest man sogar, sie seien nur zur Laichzeit am und im Gewässer anzutreffen, was ich aber ganz und gar nicht bestätigen kann.

Vermutlich gibt es also in der Umgebung ausreichend für Grasfrösche attraktivere Laichplätze. Das wären ausgeprägte Flachwasserbereiche um die 15 cm Wassertiefe (-35cm) in Ufernähe oder (und) flutende Pflanzen, insbesondere Flutender Schwaden (Glyceria fluitans) - bei mir werden stattdessen aber auch treibende Sumpfvergissmeinnichtausläufer über ca. gut 40 cm Wassertiefe akzeptiert. Nicht zu wenig Sonne sollte auch sein, und eine leichte Strömung ist auch positiv.

Falls du wirklich Grasfroschlaichballen bekommen solltest, wäre für sie aber wohl ein eigenes Gewässer/Miniteich sinnvoll, das/der für __ Molche nicht so interessant bzw. gut erreichbar ist - aber es reicht ja auch ein temporäres Aufzuchtbecken. Dann stünde dem privaten Freiland-Minizoo, der nicht auf ständige Einwanderung angewiesen ist, nichts im Wege 

Siehe auch:
Landnutzung fern vom Laichgewässer beeinflusst das Vorkommen von Amphibien am Laichgewässer

[DLMURL="http://www.herpetofauna-nrw.de/amphibien-lurche/froschlurche/__ grasfrosch/index.php"]Grasfrosch - Rana temporaria[/DLMURL] und insbesondere dort der Link auf

9.20 Rana temporaria (LINNAEUS, 1758)

sowie als Literaturtipp:

Rainer Günther (Hrsg.): Die Amphibien und Reptilien Deutschlands


----------



## Colt Seavers (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Mein Teich in Schleswig-Holstein*

Moin,

ich bilde mir ein, dass ich auch dieses Jahr schon Kammolche gesehen habe. Die halten sich aber vorwiegend in der Seerosenzone auf, die nur schwer einzusehen ist, und kommen nur kurz zum "Luftholen" an die Oberfläche. Larven habe ich (wissentlich) noch nicht gesehen.

__ Braunfrösche waren leider auch in diesem Jahr nicht zum Laichen im Teich. Vielen Dank für deine Links, die waren sehr interessant. In Luftlinie ca 400 m sind 3 Gartenteiche, wo Braunfrösche laichen. Letzten Sommer hab ich ein Jungfrosch in meinem Gemüsebeet und auf dem Rasen gesehen. Etwas weiter im Wald gibt es einen größeren Teich, wo bis 2011 der gesamte Flachwasserbereich mit Laich-Ballen geflastert war. Letztes Jahr und dieses Jahr: nicht 1 Ballen .

Aber auch bei mir gibt es traurige Nachrichten. Letztes Jahr waren 8 __ Grünfrösche im Teich und haben schön Rabatz gemacht. Dieses Jahr nach dem langen Winter haben sich zunächst 2 Grünfrösche eingefunden. Ein dritter schwamm tot im Wasser. Der erste hat sich sofort wieder verabschiedet. Der zweite fühlte sich wohl zu einsam und war nach ca. 2 Wochen nicht mehr zu sehen. Somit habe ich statt 8 nun 0 Grünfrösche .

Na ja, mal schauen, wie es nächstes Jahr so läuft.

Gruß

Sven


----------

